# anyone know when the next aldi bike gear sale is?



## united4ever (9 Mar 2016)

After a few clothing items and think aldi stuff is ok for the price. Sone cycling tights in there for £4 tonight but only small size.....no other cycling gear at all though.


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Mar 2016)

Word on the street is that they will be selling cycling gear online as well as in the shops. I assume if online then it will be all the time not just Spring and Autumn etc


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Mar 2016)

There is still a bit of stock from the last cycling offer dotted around their stores - I got a softshell wind / water resistant jacket from the branch in the Arndale in Manchester earlier this week for £7 (was £17).

Aldi seemed to do a couple of cycling pomotions quite close together last year (and at the same time as Lidl) and appeared to have a lot of stock left as a result.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Mar 2016)

I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of their winter jackets the other month. All those i know who bought one rate them. Even the "cycling gear snobs" have been seen out in them!


----------



## kiriyama (10 Mar 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I'm still kicking myself for not buying one of their winter jackets the other month. All those i know who bought one rate them. Even the "cycling gear snobs" have been seen out in them!



I'm one of those! I wouldn't have bought it myself far too snobby, was given it as a gift, gave it a chance and really rate it!


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Mar 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> Word on the street is that they will be selling cycling gear online as well as in the shops. I assume if online then it will be all the time not just Spring and Autumn etc



Appears Aldi are now selling online.

Cycling is limited to a few drink tabs at present.

https://www.aldi.co.uk/specialbuys/all-specialbuys/sports-and-outdoor/c/sports-and-outdoor


----------



## 2IT (10 Mar 2016)

united4ever said:


> After a few clothing items and think aldi stuff is ok for the price. Sone cycling tights in there for £4 tonight but only small size.....no other cycling gear at all though.



Wow are you lucky in the UK. Wish the Aldi over here put out some of these items that you have. They did have some cycling tools and lights along with other exercise products from Crane; yet, nothing like you describe. Good for you.

At Aldi over here with non food products if you don't get it when you see it, it's likely not coming back.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Mar 2016)

No idea on Aldi, but Lidl are having another cycling event from Monday 21st.

Details on pages 32-35 of the leaflet.

http://leaflet.lidl.co.uk/20fd987e-d93e-402e-a6c9-739637c39ea6/?ar=12#/32


----------



## Accy cyclist (11 Mar 2016)

kiriyama said:


> I'm one of those! I wouldn't have bought it myself far too snobby, was given it as a gift, gave it a chance and really rate it!



I had my eye on this http://www.prendas.co.uk/prendas-ciclismo-winter-jacket-gore-windstopper-fuga-by-santini.html but i can't afford to use £125 of my cycling budget on a jacket i haven't seen in the flesh. I'm glad i didn't buy it. A bloke turned up on the club run wearing one. Nice fitting but not much different from the Aldi special, apart from about 108 quid.


----------



## united4ever (15 Mar 2016)

Was in town today and managed to get a Crane long sleeved Jacket for £4.99 from aldi. Went over to sports direct and got some muddy fox cycling tights for 9.99 and a short sleeved muddy fox shirt for 5.99. I know this is budget end here but where where do muddy fox, aldi, lidl sit respectively in terms of quality? Can't justify paying much more on cycling gear.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2016)

united4ever said:


> Was in town today and managed to get a Crane long sleeved Jacket for £4.99 from aldi. Went over to sports direct and got some muddy fox cycling tights for 9.99 and a short sleeved muddy fox shirt for 5.99. I know this is budget end here but where where do muddy fox, aldi, lidl sit respectively in terms of quality? Can't justify paying much more on cycling gear.


Crane is the best of the budget options. I've not used their shorts though.


----------



## wonderloaf (15 Mar 2016)

Dunno about Aldi but it seems as though Lidl are going start selling their bike gear:
http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?id=795&ar=1


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Mar 2016)

Crane (Aldi) seems the best of those brands overall, although I've worn my Lidl winter bib tights a _lot_ over the last few months 
Muddy Fox can be very variable - I've got a couple of pairs of their cycling shorts which are fine for what they cost, but I also bought a pair that are truly terrible.

If you're on a budget keep an eye out for mail order sales - Planet X always seem to have some offers on and their kit is generally good stuff, Decathlon's B-Twin range is also very good value for money in my experience, particularly the "500" range and above, and they have great customer service.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Crane (Aldi) seems the best of those brands overall, although I've worn my Lidl winter bib tights a _lot_ over the last few months
> Muddy Fox can be very variable - I've got a couple of pairs of their cycling shorts which are fine for what they cost, but I also bought a pair that are truly terrible.
> 
> If you're on a budget keep an eye out for mail order sales - Planet X always seem to have some offers on and their kit is generally good stuff, Decathlon's B-Twin range is also very good value for money in my experience, particularly the "500" range and above, and they have great customer service.


Yes, it's worth putting yourself on their emailing list.


----------



## huwsparky (15 Mar 2016)

I have some crane gloves which I got from Aldi's last year. They are comfy but my hands sweat a lot in them even when it's really cold so for that reason I never wear them unless my others are in the wash or something.

My point is, generally, branded cycle clothing is just better in every way, comfort, fit etc. I bought some muddy fox shorts when I started cycling and they served a purpose but now I have some proper ones, I find myself never wearing them.

Personally I'd rather have half the amount of garments but have the ones I do have of a good quality. By this I don't mean Assos and Rapha, just good middle of the road value clothing.


----------



## Dec66 (16 Mar 2016)

A helmet, with rear mounted LED, washable lining and detachable visor, for under a tenner... Normally you'd worry about the safety aspect there, but isn't their stuff subject to the demands of the German TuV, and thus rigourously tested?


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2016)

I probably shouldn't say anything but... my aldi cycling gloves exhibited split stitching within days, and after a week or so, the liner degloved itself so they went in the bin. The neoprene jacket i bought was worn once and sent to charity... If i had a chest like a pigeon it might have been ok but...


----------



## Schneil (16 Mar 2016)

huwsparky said:


> I have some crane gloves which I got from Aldi's last year. They are comfy but my hands sweat a lot in them even when it's really cold so for that reason I never wear them unless my others are in the wash or something.
> 
> My point is, generally, branded cycle clothing is just better in every way, comfort, fit etc. I bought some muddy fox shorts when I started cycling and they served a purpose but now I have some proper ones, I find myself never wearing them.
> 
> Personally I'd rather have half the amount of garments but have the ones I do have of a good quality. By this I don't mean Assos and Rapha, just good middle of the road value clothing.



I'm in agreement on the above. I've got the Aldi jacket and it's OK for the 20 mins to work and back, but I produce a lot of heat when I'm cycling, so I wouldn't use it for a long ride. I don't want to be let down in the middle of the Peak district.

Here's a suggestion for the budget minded Northeners. Why not check out the jumble sale at the Manchester Velodrome? It's on in January and August IIRC.
My highlights from this January's were a brand new Mavic cosmic jacket for £30. Also a second hand Bioracer jacket, that I reproofed for a tenner.


----------

